# Wont eat mazuri



## Tnewton (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, no matter how hard I try I can not get my hatchling sulcatas to eat mazuri. I soak it long so it gets soft, even made it into a paste, mixed it with greens and they avoid it like the plague. Anyone else ever had this prob??


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2011)

My juvenile sulcata won't eat it, acts like it is poison.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness a tort refusing mazurii......what is the world coming to ...
Most tortoises have it once and then there addicted to it like crack! xx


----------



## coreyc (Aug 8, 2011)

Some just dont like it


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, the 1st time I fed it to Cooper, a Sulcata, you would have thought it was the 1st time he ever ate! He loves it and the new red tortoise sticks better then his greens or when out grazing the yard! Maybe they will come around.. good luck!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 8, 2011)

My rescue wouldn't touch it at first, so I mixed it with finely cut cactus and since she was not able to pick out cactus without eating Mazuri she ate it both and now she will eat Mazuri by it's self. Hope your able to work the Mazuri issue out with your tortoise...


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 8, 2011)

My leopards, and box turtles love the stuff. Try wetting it into a wet paste, and adding it to whatever greens you feed. and mix well. At first more greens than mazuri. Make it wet enough that it adheres to the shredded greens so that it cannot be eaten around.

Once he eats it that way, increase the amount of mazuri.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 8, 2011)

I definatley don't have that problem, Boulder loves mazuri  If you really want them to eat it maybe try mixing it with cactus and use less mazuri until they get a taste for it.


----------



## moochie (Aug 8, 2011)

My sulcata's aren't overly impressed w/ it either.


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2011)

my sulcatas Love it.. .come running.. the russian wont touch it.. 

if your hatchling like color.. add that to the mazuri.. or add a juice to the soak water.. give it a smell your guy might like. 
or try to red sticks! 
my two sulcatas who love it most.. were used to eating cat food.( rescues) . :-( so they took to the pellets right away..


----------



## Jacob (Aug 8, 2011)

When i First Got My Baby Sulcata, It Didn't Eat Muzuri On Any Greens I Fed it Except With Spring Mix Salad Mix!
Have You Tried This?
Go Buy Spring Mix and Tear It Into Peices then mush the Muzuri on and Mix it
Good luck


----------



## mytortrocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Try putting small amounts of pumpkin paste in the mix
PUMPKIN = Tort Ambrosia


----------



## Fernando (Aug 10, 2011)

I know of a Leopard Hatchling and a Russian that won't eat it. They do just fine without it as long as their diet is good.


----------



## October (Aug 10, 2011)

It took my hatchlings about a month of daily offereings to decide they liked it. It's still 50/50 on whether they go for Mazuri or greens first, but at least they will eat it. Just keep trying. I tried everything, but what it really boiled down to was just time.


----------

